
Election Memes - gmisra
https://iandennismiller.github.io/election-memes/
======
gmisra
...and all of the underlying data is available on Kaggle:
[https://www.kaggle.com/SIZZLE/2016electionmemes](https://www.kaggle.com/SIZZLE/2016electionmemes)

